
Blog Debunks 13-Year-Old Scientist's Solar Power Breakthrough - marksu
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2011/08/blog-debunks-13-year-old-scientists-solar-power-breakthrough/41520/#.Tk_v5AAtGZw.reddit
======
randomanonymous
Holy crap man, is there any need to post up yet another article based upon an
article originally posted here on HN?

Come on, no need to literally drill it deep down inside the kids self esteem.

It's not even 2 pages back on HN either. I've said it before, these duped
threads are getting pretty lame. How many posts does it take to convey the
message already been read,, and heck, still being read. This one is even worse
of an article because it's about a blog debunking the ordeal. A blog that was
covered on HN like said twice in this comment of mine.

